# Box Spurs



## obelix (2 Jan 2010)

I was wondering, Where in the Gagetown area, would a person get box spurs mounted on a pair of Chelsea boots?
I did find a place in Vancouver, but that is a wee bit far.

Thanks


----------



## Franko (3 Jan 2010)

There's a cobbler in downtown Fredericton that does them....the business name escapes me right now.

Regards


----------



## obelix (3 Jan 2010)

Is it in the kings place mall?

Or a little shop right down town?


----------



## Franko (4 Jan 2010)

It's near Kings Place...again, can't remember what it's called. 

He does (or did) everything from double soling ankle boots with military heels and double clickers to boxes for spurs. I even think they re-soles boots. It's been a while since I got anything done by them, so they may have changed their services a bit.

Found it:

Cobbler's Bench 
593 King St
Fredericton NB, E3B 1E8

Phone #: 506-458-9030


----------



## obelix (4 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the info, seems they are out of business
oh well back to square one.


----------



## Franko (4 Jan 2010)

obelix said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, seems they are out of business
> oh well back to square one.



Really? Hmmm...drove by his shop and he was open, before the holidays.

I may have him and another shop mixed up.         :-[

Try this:

Soleman Enterprises  	
440 King St
Fredericton NB, E3B 5H8
Phone #: 506-455-7463

Key contact: Peter Duffy , Owner


Regards


----------



## obelix (4 Jan 2010)

Just phoned, and NO.
Seems like a lost art. 

Thanks again


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Jan 2010)

obelix said:
			
		

> Just phoned, and NO.
> Seems like a lost art.
> 
> Thanks again



There's a cobbler in the Regent Mall: http://www.regentmall.ca/EN/Directory/Stores/Pages/ProShoeRepair_I020.aspx


----------



## obelix (4 Jan 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> There's a cobbler in the Regent Mall: http://www.regentmall.ca/EN/Directory/Stores/Pages/ProShoeRepair_I020.aspx



I called them aswell, and no joy


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> There's a cobbler in the Regent Mall:



I got a pair done at one of these places while in Kingston.  The heals of my boots are falling apart now.  These places are not the greatest when it comes to cobbler's skills.  They are "hit or miss".


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Jan 2010)

Andrei sells wellingtons and for some reason I think he sells the spurs as well.  Perhaps he knows where they can be assembled.

http://www.andreitailors.com/

Failing that, maybe try Saint John:

http://www.profilecanada.com/companydetail.cfm?company=2304041_Empire_Shoe_Rebuilders_Ltd_Saint_John_NB

http://www.canpages.ca/page/NB/saint-john/maritime-shoe-rebuilding/1065807.html


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> There's a cobbler in the Regent Mall: http://www.regentmall.ca/EN/Directory/Stores/Pages/ProShoeRepair_I020.aspx



Same one that CSG utilizes (via SO) to re-sole or vibram-sole boots at ... I don't recall getting any complaints about his work during my 3 years as IC there.


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2010)

http://www.williamscully.ca/gallery2/v/trimmings/rcmpspursimage.jpg.html

Scully's


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2010)

Link to their spurs page:

http://williamscully.ca/gallery2/v/Products/Boots


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2010)

Vern

None of those photos show Spur Boxes, [Edit to add] just Box Spurs; but that is besides the point.  

The OP would like to know where to get his Spur Boxes put into the heals of his boots.  He probably bought the Spur Boxes at one of the Kit Shops.


[Edit to add]  I see there is some confusion as to what he wants.  I am ass u ming that he has the Box Spurs, and Spur Boxes, and would like to have the Spur Boxes put into the heels of his boots so that he can wear the Box Spurs.      ;D


----------



## armyvern (4 Jan 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> The OP would like to know where to get his Spur Boxes put into the heals of his boots.  He probably bought the Spur Boxes at one of the Kit Shops.
> 
> ...



Would you just hurry up and make up my mind already!!??  8)


----------



## obelix (4 Jan 2010)

Been to Andrei, and they dont do spurs, or know anyone in freddy that mount them. Thanks for the links.  I will look in to them tomorrow.


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

obelix said:
			
		

> Been to Andrei, and they dont do spurs, or know anyone in freddy that mount them. Thanks for the links.  I will look in to them tomorrow.



Well, I guess that clears George up in all his confusion.  ;D


----------



## obelix (6 Feb 2010)

Boots in Edmonton as i type this.
I was given a lead to a cobbler on the south side.
Too bad the art is lost out in NB

iper:


----------



## cavalryman (30 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know of a cobbler in Ottawa who knows how to mount spur boxes?  Thanks in advance for any pointers.


----------



## noneck (31 Mar 2010)

If you are in Ottawa, you may wish to try the RCMP Stores. We get issued box spurs for our walking out order. Our congress boots (Wellingtons) come with the spur boxes already mounted. RCMP stores may point you in the right direction for a cobbler or they may be able to sell you a pair of congress boots through cash sales.


----------

